# Vacuforming



## richak (Feb 9, 2013)

I was wondering if plexiglass works in a vacuform? Specifically, small sheets of plexiglass bought from a craft store like Hobby Lobby.

I need sheets of plastic to be used in a vacuform (or do sheets of anything else work?), PREFERABLY something I don't have to order. Something that I can buy from a store at any given time is most preferable.


----------



## Van (Feb 9, 2013)

Plexi-glass can be vaccu-formed, but it is very difficult. There are better choices for for extremely complicated or intricate moldings. PTFE is the first that comes to mind. I've seen a 3"x3" square drawn over an 18" long 1 1/2" diameter cone, without breaking.

You might also check out a local Model store. Many model Airplane makers use sheets of acrylic to form canopies for thier model planes. I'm assuming that clear is what you are after.


----------



## MPowers (Feb 9, 2013)

The most common material to vac-u-form is high impact polystyrene, commonly between 6 and 20 mil thick. It comes in sheets from 24x24 up to 4x8. 36x72 is one fairly common size. If your machine is smaller, simply find a sheet size that allows the most cuts for your machine. 

Is there a reason you are looking at Plexi for the plastic? It is generally far too thick for good forming. 

Check you area for plastic companies, rather than big box or Hobby lobby, et. al.


----------



## richak (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you both for the help--

I only asked about plexi because I knew I could find sheets of it at a local craft store. Could something like this be vacuformed?: Grafix 12''x12'' .020 Plastic Sheets - 25PK/Clear & paper at Joann.com

The shop at my university just recently got a new vacuform, and it came with plastic sheets that I've already used up. Unfortunately, neither the manual or box could tell me what kind of plastic those sheets were exactly. Whatever plastic I use does not matter, because it will be painted. I just need it fast (which is why I doubt I can order).


----------



## Van (Feb 10, 2013)

There are bigger issues than just looks. .020 is pretty thick to get a decent pull out of. and there isn't any description about what type of plastic that 'grafix' stuff is. I checked thier website and they manufacture all sorts of plastics so knowing exactly what kind that is is very difficult. As Micheal pointed out Polystyrene is the most common type to be used, and most likely what your machine shipped with. A good Arts supply store should have something....... A lot of times people use polystyrene sheeting to make molds for Ceramics. If there is a city anywhere near you you should be able to find a plastics sotre like Dap, or someone who manufactures signs They are going to carry a stock of Polystyrene at the least, and might even have others available.


----------



## Footer (Feb 10, 2013)

Quality Extrusion Inc
1904 Willow Street
Mankato, MN 56001
(507) 387-4131

Call these guys.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 10, 2013)

Vacuum Formed Plastics in Minnesota (MN) on ThomasNet.com


----------



## BrianWolfe (Feb 12, 2013)

Plexiglass is kind of a generic term for clear plastic. It is usually acrylic. Acrylic does vac-form if it is extruded but it tends to be a bit brittle and might crack after heat forming. A better choice is clear PETG which is the same plastic used in commercial water bottles. Styrene is ok. Clear pvc is better. Polycarbonate is the best for strength but the most difficult to vacuum form and expensive. Uvex(CAB) vacuum forms beautifully but is expensive and harder to find.


----------

